# Banned



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys this is John from FL Marine Plastics. I have been banned from this forum for spam. It says it's permanent. I just wanted to come on here to explain and publicly apologize to anyone I may have annoyed, offended, etc. It wasn't my intentions to annoy people. This is a slow time of year for me any when I would bump my posts or run a sale I would get some business from it. I'm just a regular person like everyone else with bills to pay and a family to support. I was just trying to do what I could to generate some business. Obviously I got a little carried away. I don't know if my ban will ever be lifted. This account may possibly get band as well but I wanted to just take a minute to apologize to the people I annoyed and thank the people that have supported me. 

Thanks,
John
FL Marine Plastics


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. That's lame... you never did anything different than most any other company on here does.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope they let you come back.

Maybe you could throw up some non-business related post if they do??


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

John M said:


> Hey guys this is John from FL Marine Plastics. I have been banned from this forum for spam. It says it's permanent. I just wanted to come on here to explain and publicly apologize to anyone I may have annoyed, offended, etc. It wasn't my intentions to annoy people. This is a slow time of year for me any when I would bump my posts or run a sale I would get some business from it. I'm just a regular person like everyone else with bills to pay and a family to support. I was just trying to do what I could to generate some business. Obviously I got a little carried away. I don't know if my ban will ever be lifted. This account may possibly get band as well but I wanted to just take a minute to apologize to the people I annoyed and thank the people that have supported me.
> 
> Thanks,
> John
> FL Marine Plastics


Didn't bother me at all. Somebody may not have liked the competition. Had a friend of mine permanently banned for doing what I see done on here everyday. As a matter of fact saw some of it today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm on the site daily and never noticed anything different than any other vendor. I hope it gets lifted and best of luck with your business.:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

John,

I turned you in a couple times. If you would contribute with a "out of area report". Or with a "GREAT CATCH, what was your pattern" kinda thread you could probably get back on pretty quick.

My complaint was that nearly EVERY post you made was to sell something. Even if the product is cool, it's SPAM. 

You were selling, not contributing.

Contribute, then sell.

Become a MEMBER, read other posts, contribute, then sell.

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just chime in every now and then with something off topic or non-business related and there shouldn't be further issues

There are a ton of other businesses that log on here for no other reason than to sell product. Some of them take it a step further and act like customers interested in their products (which I find incredibly lame)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> John,
> 
> I turned you in a couple times. If you would contribute with a "out of area report". Or with a "GREAT CATCH, what was your pattern" kinda thread you could probably get back on pretty quick.
> 
> ...


In the guy's defense... the new bait boat member does the exact same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

I was kinda surprised that you got banned at the same time that somebody else is selling coach purses.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jim t said:


> John,
> 
> I turned you in a couple times. If you would contribute with a "out of area report". Or with a "GREAT CATCH, what was your pattern" kinda thread you could probably get back on pretty quick.
> 
> ...


Most people on here don't contribute. What's wrong with selling anyway?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jim t said:


> John,
> 
> I turned you in a couple times. If you would contribute with a "out of area report". Or with a "GREAT CATCH, what was your pattern" kinda thread you could probably get back on pretty quick.
> 
> ...


leave it to a liberal to bring down some good ole entrepreneurism. sorry i couldnt help it. J/K

just participate


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is bullshit for banning this guy. He does great work. Its not like he is trying to sale a couch or a fricken 1995 ford 150 with 3 wheels. No one griped about emerald coast marine or any of these metal fabricators on the forum.

With a lack of better terms. Shame on you Jim T....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nextstep said:


> leave it to a liberal to bring down some good ole entrepreneurism. Sorry i couldnt help it. J/k
> 
> just participate


 
*whole lot of truth in some jokes!!!*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

John M said:


> Hey guys this is John from FL Marine Plastics. I have been banned from this forum for spam. It says it's permanent. I just wanted to come on here to explain and publicly apologize to anyone I may have annoyed, offended, etc. It wasn't my intentions to annoy people. This is a slow time of year for me any when I would bump my posts or run a sale I would get some business from it. I'm just a regular person like everyone else with bills to pay and a family to support. I was just trying to do what I could to generate some business. Obviously I got a little carried away. I don't know if my ban will ever be lifted. This account may possibly get band as well but I wanted to just take a minute to apologize to the people I annoyed and thank the people that have supported me.
> 
> Thanks,
> John
> FL Marine Plastics


 


your work is top notch in my opinion, But...........
I thought it was annoying when you were blanket posting in nearly every forum... Made it hard to View "new posts" or "Todays Posts" on the cell phone when Your material would often cover 90% of new posts...
Once you started posting in the appropriate forums, it was not bad. 
Actually, I enjoyed looking at your work to see what is out there . It gives good and useful ideas ...

Now that someone has got your attention, I would vote to reinstate your account if given a choice... Good Luck


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> *whole lot of truth in some jokes!!!*


Hey aren't you the RUNT from Bay Minette!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

sbarrow said:


> Most people on here don't contribute. What's wrong with selling anyway?


I'll disagree most people here DO contribute, even if it's a "What am I doing wrong?..." thread.

Yes we buy and sell, but we are to brag, help each other, and talk trash.

We don't use this forum as a sales source unless you advertise on these boards or add a business card of sorts.

You'll notice most businesses don't run ads. Yes there are certainly exceptions, like Outcast sales. But they also contribute fishing reports and offer advice.

John could do the same.

This is a "fishing" board, not a "fishing sales" board.

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

If this kind of "participation" was allowed the forum would be overrun with spammers. It's a legitimate call.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Atleast it was fishing related. He also contributed to quite a few members boats, it sounds like.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ohh, crap... my conservative friends are up in arms.

Still post up... you'll be able to post reports AND advertise.

Jim :whistling::whistling:


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you all for the support. I admit I was wrong. If I were to be reinstated I would definitely try to contribute more and sell less. I like this community and enjoy being a part of it and would like to continue to be a part of it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just do what other forums do. Have the business guys that want to advertise pay a fee, supports the forum and the business guys same as all these pop up ads. These other forums have a separate section for the vendors apart of the regular members buying and selling from each other.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sbarrow said:


> Hey aren't you the RUNT from Bay Minette!!!!


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: *YEAH,....But I'll be big one day.... Just you wait and see.*


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

jim t said:


> Ohh, crap... my conservative friends are up in arms.
> 
> Still post up... you'll be able to post reports AND advertise.
> 
> ...


It's there any way to get the ban lifted on my FL Marine Plastics name? I would be more than happy to try to contribute more and help out as time permits. If anyone needs advice or has questions about the Tampa Bay area. I can see about a fishing report. Even if it's a report from a local news paper that I post so people vacationing here know what's biting.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

John M said:


> It's there any way to get the ban lifted on my FL Marine Plastics name? I would be more than happy to try to contribute more and help out as time permits. If anyone needs advice or has questions about the Tampa Bay area. I can see about a fishing report. Even if it's a report from a local news paper that I post so people vacationing here know what's biting.


John,

We ALL thought you were a fisherman who found a niche in plastic "stuff" for boats.

I'd try to find a couple local fishing guides who loves your stuff and can post reports with pictures in the out of area threads. Use them. Give them free stuff. Have them post fishing reports and take pics of caught fish AND your stuff on his boat. Have a link to your site on his reports.

AND go fishing, post your own reports and links.

Jim


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

John M said:


> Hey guys this is John from FL Marine Plastics. I have been banned from this forum for spam. It says it's permanent. I just wanted to come on here to explain and publicly apologize to anyone I may have annoyed, offended, etc. It wasn't my intentions to annoy people. This is a slow time of year for me any when I would bump my posts or run a sale I would get some business from it. I'm just a regular person like everyone else with bills to pay and a family to support. I was just trying to do what I could to generate some business. Obviously I got a little carried away. I don't know if my ban will ever be lifted. This account may possibly get band as well but I wanted to just take a minute to apologize to the people I annoyed and thank the people that have supported me.
> 
> Thanks,
> John
> FL Marine Plastics


So, post your phone number and URL, quick, before you are blocked. You have some cool stuff and I'd like to contact you.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

jim t said:


> Ohh, crap... my conservative friends are up in arms.
> 
> Jim :whistling::whistling:


Not all of us. 



Mike aka FishWerks said:


> If this kind of "participation" was allowed the forum would be overrun with spammers. It's a legitimate call.


...and I share Mike's sentiments on this issue also.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

John, Thank you for your advertising on here. I know that you are trying to keep your family feed. I thank you for your work for helping me give my husband a great rod rack for our Anniversary. I would not have known about your rod racks if you had not been advertising on PFF. With that being said I need you too close your eyes because I’m fixing to get banned with what I have to say.

JimT , I’m so sick of your freaking ass liberal ass shit. The older you get the more ass liberal you get. This guy is not a airline pilot in a freaking union like your ass is. Are you now the freaking forum police too? I’ve had respect for your liberal ways and opinions until now. You just went way overboard with your shit. 

I’m so pissed right now with you. You need to stop and think about what you are doing and saying especially when people are only out to try to make a living. 

HERE YOU GO BAN MY ASS


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> So, post your phone number and URL, quick, before you are blocked. You have some cool stuff and I'd like to contact you.


Here you go.

http://www.flmarineplastics.com/

Jim


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Well... that escalated quickly. 

I guess while everyone is piling on Jim, I'll use this opportunity to say the Gators suck.

2 weeks til college football people.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I love it. First, it's like "hey! This guy is bumping 6 or better posts for his stuff everyday, sometimes twice a day" and pm and reporting it as spam, now, it's like, "leave the poor feller alone" Make ya'lls mind up people....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> John, Thank you for your advertising on here. I know that you are trying to keep your family feed. I thank you for your work for helping me give my husband a great rod rack for our Anniversary. I would not have known about your rod racks if you had not been advertising on PFF. With that being said I need you too close your eyes because I’m fixing to get banned with what I have to say.
> 
> JimT , I’m so sick of your freaking ass liberal ass shit. The older you get the more ass liberal you get. This guy is not a airline pilot in a freaking union like your ass is. Are you now the freaking forum police too? I’ve had respect for your liberal ways and opinions until now. You just went way overboard with your shit.
> 
> ...


I'm all for making a buck. But there are rules. How hard is it to make a "an out of area" fishing report? How hard is it to say "Nice report, what bait were you using?

That's all it takes for a few posts before you can start selling. You'll notice there are NO local shops that advertise on this forum. They COULD, but they don't. They WILL advertise specials and when things are slow. But the almost ALL contribute to the board too. Mechanics recommend other mechanics, They ALL give fishing reports, They say please and thank you. The bait stores always seem to point out that there is a store closer to the questioner's location in Navarre, or Gulf Breeze, etc.

This is a 'neighborhood" forum for the most part.

I LIKE Mike's products, but he should abide by the "neighborhood" rules. Seems like he wants to try.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

As long as you post in the appropriate sub forums, I don't care if every one of your posts is about selling something. Blanketing all sub forums with the same posts shouldn't be allowed. 

I see no difference in the FL marine plastics posts and some of the inshore guides that put up cheesy ads disguised as fishing reports.


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

John B. said:


> Well... that escalated quickly.
> 
> I guess while everyone is piling on Jim, I'll use this opportunity to say the Gators suck.
> 
> ...


It sure did. Guys I did not post this to start any battles. It was to explain myself and apologize. I appreciate Jim's honesty and feedback. Again thanks for the support but I would be willing to bet it wasn't Jim reporting me a couple times that caused my ban. I'm sure there were others. With that being said I don't think Jim should be taking all the heat for my mistake.


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

jim t said:


> I'm all for making a buck. But there are rules. How hard is it to make a "an out of area" fishing report? How hard is it to say "Nice report, what bait were you using?
> 
> That's all it takes for a few posts before you can start selling. You'll notice there are NO local shops that advertise on this forum. They COULD, but they don't. They WILL advertise specials and when things are slow. But the almost ALL contribute to the board too. Mechanics recommend other mechanics, They ALL give fishing reports, They say please and thank you. The bait stores always seem to point out that there is a store closer to the questioner's location in Navarre, or Gulf Breeze, etc.
> 
> ...


I do want to try. I'm willing to do what it takes to make things right. I understand I screwed up. Just want a second chance to prove I'm more than just a guy selling stuff on the forum.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL. 577 hits and 33 posts in 2 hrs. Now that's good advertising.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

When I read this earlier There was two posts......a little Top Shot on Amazon Prime and now I have more entertainment! I do like the Ceiling Rod Holders btw.


----------



## blaster (Mar 7, 2013)

How you dare make a living. Moderoterators plz ban again. Not


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> I love it. First, it's like "hey! This guy is bumping 6 or better posts for his stuff everyday, sometimes twice a day" and pm and reporting it as spam, now, it's like, "leave the poor feller alone" Make ya'lls mind up people....


Wade, he has given a lot of people ideas on house and boat storage. I've sent his pictures that he has posted on here to a lot of folks. Please don't ban him and just educate to where he needs to post.


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

The LaJess II said:


> Wade, he has given a lot of people ideas on house and boat storage. I've sent his pictures that he has posted on here to a lot of folks. Please don't ban him and just educate to where he needs to post.


That's what I was wondering about. No warning or anything just a lifetime ban?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> I'm all for making a buck. But there are rules. How hard is it to make a "an out of area" fishing report? How hard is it to say "Nice report, what bait were you using?
> 
> That's all it takes for a few posts before you can start selling. *You'll notice there are NO local shops that advertise on this forum. They COULD, but they don't. They WILL advertise specials and when things are slow. But the almost ALL contribute to the board too. Mechanics recommend other* mechanics, They ALL give fishing reports, They say please and thank you. The bait stores always seem to point out that there is a store closer to the questioner's location in Navarre, or Gulf Breeze, etc.
> 
> ...


You, need to check when people put out reports for bait and tackle store sales. There is a certain one this week that is having a special. Don't argue with me. I've been on as long as you have.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I did see a large increase in items and different threads over the last month. Every time I hit new posts there were 15 for marine plastics. But as others stated, this is mostly an informational forum. Post up out of area reports, chime in on some other posts, just be active aside from selling things. I enjoyed seeing your products, though to fancy for my ******* yacht, the appear to be quality products!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

John, 

How about you let us know about the Tarpon fishing down there or the Snook fishing. We don't have a Snook population around here; so, I'm sure people up here are interested. Let us know who the best guides are. We all know about all the guys on Florida Fishing Report and the ones on the Tarpon tournament shows but how about the unheralded guys who work hard, are dependable, charge fairly but are not Rock Stars. This is what everybody is getting at. There has to be something that we can relate to here, other than just your products. If you really want to sell stuff, talk about what your customers want to hear about. Here's a sales tip for you. All the salesmen who call on me that only talk about their product, I won't even take a lunch with them. I know what they are selling, I have their catalog....the ones that I really enjoyed seeing were the ones who talked about fishing or hunting...and they were, generally, the ones that I bought from.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If I want to sell a rod and reel there are rules. If somebody wants to sell plastics there are no rules?

Because it's a private business? Isn't Pete Moore a private business? Outcast? Jackson's Steak House? The local bargain store?

I think this has raised hackles because it was allowed to go on too long since the products were cool and boat related. 

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Well... that escalated quickly.
> 
> I guess while everyone is piling on Jim, I'll use this opportunity to say the Gators suck.
> 
> ...


You're on the list...:thumbup::thumbup:

Jim


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

I understand where everyone is coming from. I know there are rules, I know I broke them, I know there are consequences. I just feel an automatic lifetime ban without warning is a little harsh. I would like to move forward and become a contributing member to this forum. I would like to have my name back though. I have learned my lesson and I would just like a second chance.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

You, know what is so funny is there was a raffle he sponsored on here not to long ago. I believe a lot of members checked in on his giveaway.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I still don't see any difference in his posts and the new bait boat... not trying to call them out, but....

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> I still don't see any difference in his posts and the new bait boat... not trying to call them out, but....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


There is no difference. It's about how much you bitch.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

John B. said:


> I still don't see any difference in his posts and the new bait boat... not trying to call them out, but....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


 
Difference's I saw were that marine plastics was in every for sale sections, fishing gear, boat parts, forum discounts.... just seemed like overkill. I think he could have got the same result and not bothered some as much with just picking one section say... boat parts. Then bump it every other day or so. JMO

I too would like to have at least a week warning, before getting hit with life.... I mean DANG.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry you got banned. That's the problem with this forum. I shared your stuff with friends, you got nice stuff and seem to be a good guy. 
Banning you makes about as much sense as no gun sales......lame.:thumbdown:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

For all that see all the advertisement do you know how to knock that out by going to your settings in your computer?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a guess... if he follows the rules with his new log in, he can start advertising as soon as he reaches the proper number of posts. (complaints and apologies included). Then as long as he is "moderate " with his offers he can go on as before, though it'd be nice to see a report or an "atta boy, nice picture" once in awhile.

Seems the lifetime ban was only on his name, not his computer.

Jim


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

jim t said:


> Just a guess... if he follows the rules with his new log in, he can start advertising as soon as he reaches the proper number of posts. (complaints and apologies included). Then as long as he is "moderate " with his offers he can go on as before, though it'd be nice to see a report or an "atta boy, nice picture" once in awhile.
> 
> Seems the lifetime ban was only on his name, not his computer.
> 
> Jim


It was on my IP address. I had to set up this account from a different computer


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm done with my rant for tonight.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

John M said:


> It was on my IP address. I had to set up this account from a different computer


The ban was probably was on both your name and IP address. The IP address is easily changed by the user. In that way, you can log in from the same computer. Reinstating your previous screen name will require moderator action.


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm still just wondering if there is any chance of getting the ban removed from my name? Mods care to chime in or PM me?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

The LaJess II said:


> For all that see all the advertisement do you know how to knock that out by going to your settings in your computer?


New guy here.. Been on fishing forums since about 2003. 
I have noticed all the real spam on this site. The stuff you guys are getting paid for. I am looking at a AMEX advert right now. 



Kim said:


> Just do what other forums do. Have the business guys that want to advertise pay a fee, supports the forum and the business guys same as all these pop up ads. These other forums have a separate section for the vendors apart of the regular members buying and selling from each other.


This. Have a Vendors section. Vendors selling, Vendors Kudos and Dont ever buy from this vendor section. Put the bait boat and FMP on there. Charge them a fee. Everyone wins.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



jim t said:


> John,
> 
> I turned you in a couple times. If you would contribute with a "out of area report". Or with a "GREAT CATCH, what was your pattern" kinda thread you could probably get back on pretty quick.
> 
> ...


Did you ever send him a pm telling him that you would turn him in if he didn't start posting in the correct thread, or to slow down his spam postings? If you didn't, maybe you should in the next situation like that.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I vote to "unban" Florida Marine Plastics.*

*I believe he has learned.*

*I do have to agree, seeing the posts, fill the whole screen was a bit over kill.*

*But I did visit the website a couple of times to consider to ceiling mount holders. *

*Still trying to figure a good storage system for my garage.*


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

While you armchair quarterbacks were bitching about this, the men were out slaying reptiles. :thumbsup: story tomorrow..

John-- thanks for the plier/knife holder. Great workmanship! 

Mike


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I find this thread to be pretty funny. I can picture this guy sitting in the corner, looking up, tears in his eyes, begging to be let back in. Lol. Personally, I never had an issue with the guy. Never even heard of him. But, after reading through this thread, it is obvious this guy does not fish or hunt. Why he even picked this forum makes me wonder. I mean, he is not even a local guy. I support what ever the mods choose to do.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

chad403 said:


> This is bullshit for banning this guy. He does great work. Its not like he is trying to sale a couch or a fricken 1995 ford 150 with 3 wheels. No one griped about emerald coast marine or any of these metal fabricators on the forum.
> 
> With a lack of better terms. Shame on you Jim T....


Actually there is a big difference,, Emerald Coast Marine was a contributing member if there ever was one.. The reason no one griped is because they learned how to repair their boats and engines for free,


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Sequoiha said:


> Actually there is a big difference,, Emerald Coast Marine was a contributing member if there ever was one.. The reason no one griped is because they learned how to repair their boats and engines for free,


You got that right Kenny, I know you have given me advice.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

nextstep said:


> leave it to a liberal to bring down some good ole entrepreneurism. sorry i couldnt help it. J/K
> 
> just participate


In that case.....i say he's outta here!:whistling:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Well... that escalated quickly.
> 
> I guess while everyone is piling on Jim, I'll use this opportunity to say the Gators suck.
> 
> ...


 

Where is Bonita Dan when you need him???......................


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Kim said:


> Just do what other forums do. Have the business guys that want to advertise pay a fee, supports the forum and the business guys same as all these pop up ads. These other forums have a separate section for the vendors apart of the regular members buying and selling from each other.


What he said.:thumbsup:

Maybe there should be a section (paid) for businesses to sell there marine related products.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> What he said.:thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe there should be a section (paid) for businesses to sell there marine related products.


Other boards call that sponsored I believe to help defray costs of doing business.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I find this thread to be pretty funny. I can picture this guy sitting in the corner, looking up, tears in his eyes, begging to be let back in. Lol. Personally, I never had an issue with the guy. Never even heard of him. But, after reading through this thread, it is obvious this guy does not fish or hunt. Why he even picked this forum makes me wonder. I mean, he is not even a local guy. I support what ever the mods choose to do.


Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Running a website and business isn't easy*

I give Jim T and JohnM props. Both have stated their case. JohnM made a nice apology and left it up to the owner of the forum to reinstate him. JimT has allowed him to return with stipulations that JohnM appears to appreciate. Kudo's to both of you!

I also participate in other forums and moderate a difficult forum. It is hard to make everyone happy with your calls. What is nice here is that a call was made, and now reversed. Whether it is due to public opinion or a change of heart, it is nice to see that things are not set in concrete. 

Lastly, a point can be made without digressing to name calling, insulting ones profession, or criticizing their football team (lol). Have some class, even if we are fisherman. Many come on here to help and quite a few came to the defense of JohnM. Encouraging. I have seen a ton of good on this forum. Let's keep it going and may we all have success in whatever you choose to do!

Thank you for hosting this forum JimT! JohnM - best wishes to your business and feeding your family.

Bob


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Gulf coast gun forum has a Local Dealers section ....that way if a forum member wants to see what deals they can get locally - they can.
It also gives those that want to post up some good deals an appropriate place to post them.

A ban on a member that has been on here for quite some time....with no warning is BS.....and seems like the infraction was small compared to some of the BS some of the other members get away with.
I guess that with me posting local underwater videos....under my screen name FIREFISHVIDEO .....I will be banned before long....since I'm really just spamming you all.
I can see the instant ban if the guy was selling timeshares, or was a scammer.....but ALL THE BOATERS WILL PROBABLY NEED SOME OF THIS GUYS PRODUCTS at some point! How will you find him, now that his is gone?
You will have to go to the yellow pages......and if you find anyone else....you will pay through the nose.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Perhaps if there was a limit on how often a vendor can advertise ( like once or twice a week) it would make everyone happy ?
just my .02


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have a dog in this hunt one way or the other, but it hasn't been that long since there was a troll on here who did nothing but sell guns. Everyone, including some of the same who are defending this salesperson, were up in arms (pun intended) about people pushing their products when they had no idea what a fish looked like.

So, what's the long range plan? Allow companies/businesses/salepersons to push their products? Or "no business" spoken here?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like the guy is sincere. I say give him another chance. And my opinion and a $1 will get you a cup of coffee at McDonald's.
Now, I've got two questions. 
1. Is Jim T a moderator ? One post from a member made it sound like Jim was letting him come back. I don't see moderator by his name and I don't keep up with who is and who isn't one.
2. What do you guys do for a living that you can make posts at 1:00 am - 4:00 am ?
I'm serious. Are most of you guys retired, work at night or what ?


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> I don't have a dog in this hunt one way or the other, but it hasn't been that long since there was a troll on here who did nothing but sell guns. Everyone, including some of the same who are defending this salesperson, were up in arms (pun intended) about people pushing their products when they had no idea what a fish looked like.
> 
> So, what's the long range plan? Allow companies/businesses/salepersons to push their products? Or "no business" spoken here?


I don't think the issue is with posting products. I think the issue is forcing products on people with a large volume of posts in multiple areas. For the record I'm not a salesman. I am a fisherman and a boater. I fish every chance I get. That is part of the problem though. People don't see me as someone that fishes and boats due to my posts. All they see me as is the guy selling boat stuff.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, I know how to kill this thread. I kill one everytime I post. So, this discussion is over. Not !!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

welldoya said:


> 2. What do you guys do for a living that you can make posts at 1:00 am - 4:00 am ?
> I'm serious. Are most of you guys retired, work at night or what ?


*Sleepless night, due to extreme pain, an hour during the night occurs to watch TV or surf the web, then back to bed. Surgery next Friday should resolve*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I just wanted to be post number 75. (shoot, missed it by 2) Hey JimT, is my signature block and screen name alright? :bangin: I can't find the popcorn icon anymore..... Really, REALLY?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

He just needs to sell GPS locations instead of marine plastics


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

mikvi said:


> he just needs to sell gps locations instead of marine plastics


bbbaaaazzzzing---ga:d


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *Sleepless night, due to extreme pain, an hour during the night occurs to watch TV or surf the web, then back to bed. Surgery next Friday should resolve*


That must be miserable. My wife has that problem sometimes. She sometimes gets up in the middle of the night, stays up a few hours and then back to bed.
Good luck on the surgery.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

a lifetime ban with no warning? You have got to be kidding.......Would it not be easier to PM a member with a warning as opossed to doing whatever geek shit you have to do to ban the ip address, etc....Power triping.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> He just needs to sell GPS locations instead of marine plastics


Yahtzee.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha gotta love Hypocrites, there is a couple members that send PMs and alerts for his post saying he should be banned and now posting on here in his defense. Priceless. 

John, I don't know all the specifics on what happened but I'm sure it's something we can work through. Shoot me a PM if interested. 

And for all other of the examples of people selling stuff on here or advertisement, every single one is apples and oranges. Y'all have a nice day.


----------

